
Huge number of Mac apps are vulnerable to man-in-the-middle attacks - mirap
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2016/02/09/huge-number-of-mac-apps-are-vulnerable-to-man-in-the-middle-attacks/
======
KarelKarel
It's caused by Sparkle's framework vulnerability.

